# Required to Check E-mail prior to Shift Pubs?



## Cbbmtt (19 Feb 2015)

Hello,

Looking for something in the QR & 0's or the Pubs to find anything relating to being required to check e-mail (Dwan)prior or after to a shift. I've looked up preparation for and completion of duty, but nothing specifically stating e-mail or correspondence.


----------



## Monsoon (19 Feb 2015)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Looking for something in the QR & 0's or the Pubs to find anything relating to being required to check e-mail (Dwan)prior or after to a shift. I've looked up preparation for and completion of duty, but nothing specifically stating e-mail or correspondence.


A shift of what? If it's a work shift and you've been ordered to check your email before or after, then these are the relevant QR&Os: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-queens-regulations-orders-vol-01/ch-03.page#cha-003-41 and http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-queens-regulations-orders-vol-01/ch-05.page


----------



## Cbbmtt (19 Feb 2015)

Example;

The person in question did not show up to a shift and was notified through e-mail 2 days prior on the DWAN. The person was told they were required to check their e-mail and the person used the "It's not in the section orders"


----------



## Monsoon (19 Feb 2015)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Example;
> 
> The person in question did not show up to a shift and was notified through e-mail 2 days prior on the DWAN. The person was told they were required to check their e-mail and the person used the "It's not in the section orders"


I would guess that there may be a base/squadron/etc standing order to the effect that everyone needs to stay on top of correspondence sent to their official address. If there isn't such an order (and that's a long if), then the member may have defence at a summary trial; however if they're just being put on IC then they've now been formally counselled to check their email, which constitutes an order going forward.


----------



## TCM621 (23 Feb 2015)

I am a firm believer that unless you have a reply from me, assume I didn't get it. My phone number is on record, so call me if you need to. I doubt very much that an unread email would stand up at a summary trial or court martial as valid notice (at least in this scenario).  While you should check your email at least once a work day, sometimes it can be missed. If it is time sensitive, and it is going to someone (like a tech) who doesn't work at a computer all day, relying on email is a bad idea.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Feb 2015)

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> A shift of what? If it's a work shift and you've been ordered to check your email before or after, then these are the relevant QR&Os: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-queens-regulations-orders-vol-01/ch-03.page#cha-003-41 and http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-queens-regulations-orders-vol-01/ch-05.page



You missed one: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-queens-regulations-orders-vol-02/ch-103.page#cha-103-16 103.16 - DISOBEDIENCE OF LAWFUL COMMAND.

Told to check email daily, did not do it. Unless the person was held up someplace for 48 hours with absolutely no access to DWAN, there's really no excuse. Whether its good leadership or not to email blast timings and not follow up, is a red herring. As long as the individual was told to check email, and was able to do so, they're in the wrong.

Tcm621: You forgot about read receipts. Stating you didn't get an email doesn't stand up so well if your supervisor enters a read receipt with your name and DTG on it as evidence, especially since you can't opt out of sending them anymore on DWAN.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Feb 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> ... if your supervisor enters a read receipt with your name and DTG on it as evidence, especially since you can't opt out of sending them anymore on DWAN.



The preview pane is your friend...


----------



## jwtg (23 Feb 2015)

The specifics in this case are vague.

Was the person at work for the two days prior to their shift, and thus reasonably able to regularly check their e-mail?

Or is the person on a rotation that has them off for a couple of days (e.g. SAR) and, while they were off, they were e-mailed, notifying them that they were now 'on' for a shift two days later?  If so, then it could be perfectly reasonable that a person doesn't see any DWAN e-mails...


----------



## Cbbmtt (24 Feb 2015)

The person in question was at work the whole week and didn't see the e-mail for the last 2 shifts they worked.


----------

